# Do cichlids need exercise?



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering if it would be beneficial to give cichlids some "exercise time"? For example, by adjusting a powerhead to a timer, so that a good current would flow through the tank for like, 1 hour our so. Of course not so strong that it buffets with inhabitants :lol:

Of course, I'm talking about cichlids that live in, er, "so-so" water, meaning not very still like discus, but not strong like those river rapids cichlids. In short, I guess it's most cichlids 

Anyone have any idea on this? I thoight about this because tanks can't be too big for cichlids, and chasing pellets wouldn't burn up too many calories. Plus I don't see why some additional exercise would be bad.

Any input on this idea will be thanked


----------



## Moody Fish (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't think its a bad thing, but I tend to find out what conditions the fish live in the wild, and try to match that. Not Cichlids I know, but for example my Clown loach have extra powerheads, where as my Vieja tank is almost still.


----------



## NetStalker (Oct 9, 2009)

We put a koralis in our tank with about 30 cichlids, the juveniles play in the current stream almost all day long, where the older fish come an go. Never seen my Red Zebras playing in the current, but the Red Jewels, Acei, and Yellow Labs seem to head over for a ride several times a day. My electric Blue sits right in the middle of the aquarium and plays traffic cop, nipping at the fish if they are going in a wrong traffic pattern... :lol:

Regards,

NS

:fish:


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

NetStalker said:


> We put a koralis in our tank with about 30 cichlids, the juveniles play in the current stream almost all day long, where the older fish come an go. Never seen my Red Zebras playing in the current, but the Red Jewels, Acei, and Yellow Labs seem to head over for a ride several times a day. My electric Blue sits right in the middle of the aquarium and plays traffic cop, nipping at the fish if they are going in a wrong traffic pattern... :lol:
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...


Yeah no offence, but I thinking something a bit different: Not a slight current all day long, but a slightly powerful one for like 1~2 hours 

And Moody Fish, you are right....But I was just wondering if the exercise itself would be beneficial.

Thanks for the input!!


----------



## chrlesdikkenson (Dec 23, 2009)

Great exercise tips for cichlids. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

hamster wheel maybe?


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

broessle said:


> hamster wheel maybe?


They couldn't use them could they? :lol: Maybe mudskippers could, but I think they get all the exercise they need 

So.....Guess it could be done? The cichlids shouldn't spawn during that time, especially fronts, if you know what I mean! :lol: :lol:


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

I noticed an improvement in activity after adding a switching current water director to my returns. Now there is a gentle switch in current from left to right every 10 seconds or so. I find the fish spend more time out in open water, and seem to enjoy the gentle drift. They rest when they want in the rocks anyway, therefore I doubt a powerhead would be effective "exercise" if the current could be avoided.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

They couldn't use them could they? :lol: Maybe mudskippers could said:


> lol i guess not. maybe get a hamster ball and fill it with water and you fish can swim around the house


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

broessle said:


> They couldn't use them could they? :lol: Maybe mudskippers could said:
> 
> 
> > lol i guess not. maybe get a hamster ball and fill it with water and you fish can swim around the house
> ...


----------

